# WMO  Bulletin



## Toby (12 Dez 2018 às 20:25)

Boa noite,

https://library.wmo.int/doc_num.php?explnum_id=5455
https://library.wmo.int/doc_num.php?explnum_id=5462


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2018 às 14:52)

Ola,

Projet SPICE de l'OMM (Solid Precipitations Inter-Comparison Experiment)
1429 páginas de leitura em inglês. 
Pas de Portugal, a neve aqui é como a água no Porto 
A parte que fala dos instrumentos é instrutivo.

http://www.wmo.int/pages/prog/www/IMOP/publications/IOM_131_SPICE_final-report.pdf

https://translate.google.com/transl...intercomparisons/SPICE/SPICE.html&prev=search


----------

